# Large Pimple on chin



## turban (Jan 9, 2009)

I discovered my Dog has a large pimple on his chin 2 days ago. It seems to be larger today. See attached picture.

Any suggestions on what I can do?

Thanks.


----------



## thatkidhugo (Nov 29, 2008)

Im suprised noone has replied back to you. Im no expert but that dosent look good.. especially if you say its growing. All I can say it take him to your vet asap.


----------



## shadyboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, i have noticed the same thing on my dog a few days ago...and today it also seems to be larger. i was wondering what you have found out about your dog. My vet cant see me for about a week and im not sure if this is something that needs to be seen ASAP. please let me know thanks.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2009)

My dog had something VERY similar to that, it was just slightly closer to his lip. We took him to the vet and he said it was just a "skin tag" and nothing to worry about. It eventually disappeared and it occasionally comes back...

However, it does not mean what your dog has is the same thing so I too would highly recommend giving a call to your vet.


----------



## JennaSuzanna (Jul 16, 2009)

That looks a lot like Canine Acne to me. Yes dogs can get acne too! Good news is that most skin conditions I can think of after looking at your picture, are not an emergency or even urgent. Your one week out vet appointment should be just fine.

Love and Luck,
Jenna


----------

